# Dan Green and Brandon Lilly Deadifting @Boss Barbell



## darksidefitness (Jul 4, 2013)

Dan Green and Brandon Lilly Deadifting @Boss Barbell - YouTube


----------



## Big-John (Jul 5, 2013)

Brandon is a beast!


----------



## basskiller (Jul 5, 2013)

That was seriously impressive!!


----------



## tWack (Jul 5, 2013)

Real strong!


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 5, 2013)

I watch these guys videos all the time... They are insanely strong! Dan is setting WR's monthly it seems like


----------



## Big-John (Jul 5, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> I watch these guys videos all the time... They are insanely strong! Dan is setting WR's monthly it seems like



Dan also proves you can be lean and just as strong..


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 5, 2013)

Exactly!!!! I say a interview with Lilly and another guy. Lilly is actually working with John Meadows for diet. So the whole strength sport is changing from just strong to actually looking strong and like you workout


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 6, 2013)

Fuuuuk! That long pull 635 x 7 after all that work was just off the hook!
That was awesome! Thanks, that one woke me up!!! T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

Shit howd i miss this thread??   You guys sharing these bad ass videos really dont know how it gets me psyched..im no computer pro so i enjoy seeing this for real..
.thanks ib


----------



## darksidefitness (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad you like it!!! They keep pushing and pulling big numbers!!! Best of the Best right here.


----------

